# How to layer 2 color vinyl



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

I have looked at videos on how to layer 2 colors of vinyl. 
Here is the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0EWjId0NZE... My question arose around 45 seconds when the vinyl is re-transferred to the vinyl paper. I understand the vinyl is transferred to a transfer paper then transferred back to the paper the 2nd vinyl image is on. I don't see how the vinyl can transfer back to the same type of paper that it just came off. Anybody know what I am talking about and if you do can you explain it to me?

Also, do most vinyl cutters such as Roland come with software to do this? Thank you.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

It's a little confusing because the transfer paper he's using is transparent. Basically he weeded the bottom layer of vinyl, kept it on the backing paper and did not apply transfer paper to it. He then weeded the top layer of vinyl, applied transfer paper to the top of it (you can see that the entire design is stuck to a clear sheet), then peeled it from it's own backing paper so the sticky side of the vinyl was exposed. Then he set that layer down on the bottom layer of vinyl, making a two-color decal. The backing paper of the first layer is on the bottom, the transfer paper from the second layer is on top, and the two colors of vinyl are sandwiched in between.


----------

